# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Dùng biến áp kiểu nghèo nên liều có ổn ko mấy bác.

## duonghoang

--- Như vậy được đó bác, chạy ko quá công suất của biến áp là ok rồi.

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

Các bác ơi! Em con nhà nghèo thêm bệnh làm biếng. Dự định lấy AC 60V bằng cách lấy cái biến áp cũ của Liên Xô 220V-120V ghim vào ngõ 110V của cái ổn áp. Làm vậy có bị cháy nhà hay dựng tóc gì ko vậy. Mong các bác giúp e với, để e ko đi hít khói nhang sớm.
Thanks các chú các bác nhiều nhiều !

----------


## secondhand

Yên tâm đi bác! chạy vậy nó mát lạnh luôn

----------

saudau

----------


## son_heinz

Làm vậy được nếu là biến áp cách ly, nhưng công suất còn 50% 
Còn tự ngẫu thì vẫn nguy hiểm như thường

----------

duonghoang

----------


## duonghoang

> Làm vậy được nếu là biến áp cách ly, nhưng công suất còn 50% 
> Còn tự ngẫu thì vẫn nguy hiểm như thường


--- Ngồi nghĩ lại thì bác Son_heinz nói cũng hợp lý,  P=U*I, vì U giảm 1 nửa nên theo lý thuyết dòng tải có thể tăng gấp đôi, nhưng nhà sản xuất đã tính mức độ dòng tải như vậy để lựa chọn dây cuộn thứ cấp cho phù hợp, nên nếu chọn tải có công suất bằng như vậy thì có thể gây nóng hoặc quá tải máy biến áp.

----------


## saudau

Bởi vậy đây là vấn đề em đang sợ hít khó đó bác.

----------


## tcm

Cái này bác cứ dùng thoải mái không sao cả. chỉ có điều như bác Son_heinz đã nói là công suất biến áp chỉ còn một nửa (vì điện áp giảm một nửa còn dòng không đổi).

----------


## saudau

> Làm vậy được nếu là biến áp cách ly, nhưng công suất còn 50% 
> Còn tự ngẫu thì vẫn nguy hiểm như thường


Vậy để mình xem lại cái biến áp có cách ly ko hay tự ngẫu, vì là đồ của Liên Xô hồi đó. ra 120V công xuất 1KVA. Vậy thì dòng khoảng 9A Nếu dùng được chắc cũng đủ nuôi 3 em step xíu.
Thanks các bác góp ý!

----------

